# Third time a charm?



## mickeyg197 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have only been "woodworking" for a year now and only found out about scrolling about a month ago. Somehow an intarsia book popped up on my Amazon page and I checked it out and have been fascinated by it since.

Anyway I told my wife I wanted one for Christmas and figured I would get a Craftsman or similar "entry" type saw. This is not a knock on these types of saws. I lack the knowledge or proficiency to give an educated opinion on any tool or method since my experience now totals all of 90 minutes. When I opened the big box I was pretty giddy about the shiny new Delta that was now mine. This lasted for about 45 minutes. The upper and lower arms were about 3/4 of an inch from being perpendicular. To get the blade square with the table,according to the bevel gauge, I had to tilt the table about 10 degrees. Called Delta CS the next day and they said to take it to a service center and they would have to "take a look". The closest service center is an hour away. So, I returned to Lowes. I was wlking out and saw that they have a Porter Cable in stock. I have other Porter Cable tools and have had good luck with them so I loaded one up and brought it home. I put the stand together and mounted the saw. The blade lined up- already made it further into the process than the Delta- and fired it up. It comes pre-loaded with a blade and after about 5 seconds without even putting a piece of wood near it the blade snapped. As the manual was still in my hand I turned to the blade changing section. Step 1- turn off saw. Check. Step 2- release blade tension lever. Check. POP. Off comes the entire aperature.

So,ladies and gentlemen, I am 0 for 2 with these saws. I was eyeing the Dewalt and wondering how I can manage to screw that one up. But before I pull the trigger I figured I should ask those wiser than I am. Which saw should I unbox and subsequently repack next?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I just got the craftsman saw still putting it together was to be here xmas eve got here new years eve.Haven't had time to work on it much yet.I would bet and next time check,open the cover and also look under the table etc for any banding packing etc to make sure they haven't added some thing to keep something from moving during shipping.and loosen the tension before you start it up,then tighten slowly.they probably over tighten the blade to keep it from moving during shipping.
Delta,powermatic,laguna are my choices for quality money grows on trees power tools.
and I would just by a good blade for it you'll want to anyhow.2-3 tpi skip tooth.


----------

